# Авиация > Литература >  Книга: "ОКБ Н.И.Камова"

## пнн

2001г. - 357с. - 223х305мм. - тв.обл. - мел.бумага - ч/б илл. 


  Конструкторская школа Николая Ильина Камова ведет свое летоисчисление с 25 сентября 1929 года, в этот день поднялся в воздух первый в нашей стране винтокрылый аппарат — автожир КЛСКР-1. При создании вертолетов нового поколения, таких как Ка-60 (армейский) и Ка-62 (граждан*ский), ОКБ Камова вновь обратилось к одновинтовой схеме. Новаторский подход к созданию той или иной машины всегда являлся характерной особенностью творчества камовцев. 
  В книге подробно освещены некоторые проблемы формирования обликов винтокрылых аппара*тов, их проектирования, постройки, испытаний и внедрения в серий*ное производство. Все авторы данной книги — непосредственные участники ряда знаменательных событий. Эта книга об интересных людях, внесших достойный вклад в становление отечественного вертолетостроения и в развитие нашего коллектива. Ее выпуск приурочен к 100-летию со дня рождения основателя ОКБ и выдающегося авиационного конструктора Николая Ильича Камова.

----------

